# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دعاء لتفريج الكرب ..

## فاتنة القطيف

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم 
انا حبيت اعطيكم هذا الدعاء المجرب لتفريج الكروب 

اللهم أنت أنت , انقطع الرجاء إلا منك , وخابت الآمال إلا فيك , صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد , ولا تقطع اللهم رجائي , ورجاء من يرجوك , في شرق الأرض وغربها , يا قريبا غير بعيد , ويا شاهدا لا يغيب , ويا غالبا غير مغلوب , اجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا , وارزقني رزقا واسعا , من حيث لا أحتسب , إنك على كل شيئ قدير , 

يارفيق , يا شفيق , أنت ربي الحقيق , ادفع عني الضيق , إنك على كل شيئ قدير.

لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مشكورة عزيزتي 
يعطيش ربي العافية :)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

فرج اللهم كرب المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين,, 

   جزاكِ الله خيراً اخيه ع الدعاء.. 

     لؤلؤة البحــر,.,.

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكورة اختي 

يعطيش ربي العافية

----------


## فاتنة القطيف

مشكورين على المرور
الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم أنت أنت , انقطع الرجاء إلا منك , وخابت الآمال إلا فيك , صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد , ولا تقطع اللهم رجائي , ورجاء من يرجوك , في شرق الأرض وغربها , يا قريبا غير بعيد , ويا شاهدا لا يغيب , ويا غالبا غير مغلوب , اجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا , وارزقني رزقا واسعا , من حيث لا أحتسب , إنك على كل شيئ قدير , 

يارفيق , يا شفيق , أنت ربي الحقيق , ادفع عني الضيق , إنك على كل شيئ قدير.


ألف شكر لفاتنة القطيف

يسلموا يديك ع الدعاء القيم

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## حلم الحقيقة

تسلمي اختي فاتنة القطيف على الموضوع

الله يعطيك الف العافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

[frame="10 60"]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخت العزيزة فاتنة القطيف

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة على هذا الدعاء وجعله الله في صفحتك عند الحساب

اللهم أنت أنت , انقطع الرجاء إلا منك , وخابت الآمال إلا فيك , صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد , ولا تقطع اللهم رجائي , ورجاء من يرجوك , في شرق الأرض وغربها , يا قريبا غير بعيد , ويا شاهدا لا يغيب , ويا غالبا غير مغلوب , اجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا , وارزقني رزقا واسعا , من حيث لا أحتسب , إنك على كل شيئ قدير , 

يارفيق , يا شفيق , أنت ربي الحقيق , ادفع عني الضيق , إنك على كل شيئ قدير.

ودعاء بالتوفيق للاخت فاتنة القطيف*[/frame]

----------


## فاتنة القطيف

مشكوورين على الرد
الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------

